# Need Lake St.Clair Garmin G-Chart



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm looking for a g-chart that includes Lake St.Clair. It would be on the Western Erie or Huron chips.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Mikes Marine in St Clair Shores has them.


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

I called them last week, not available. Thanks anyhow.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Not available? I just got one three weeks ago from them. HMMMM


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

The g-charts are the chips before the blue charts came out. Garmin is no longer selling Great Lakes g-charts, only inland lake g-charts. I'll have to find one used or left over stock somewhere.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

DOH I was thinking of Blue Charts. Sorry.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://www.garmin.com/cartography/offshore/region.jsp?RegionPK=10044

MGUS590SL


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

http://www.waypoints.com/glakesmgchart2.html

never bought from them, but maybe give em a call to see if its available. They have it listed, so I would imagine it would be available. Seems legit anyways.

steve


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

ESOX said:


> http://www.garmin.com/cartography/offshore/region.jsp?RegionPK=10044
> 
> MGUS590SL


 Yes, they have them listed on that site but they will not sell them. NO charts with any Canadian waters on them. Garmin won't pay the royalties anymore, so they have abandoned their customers with units that are more than a couple years old. Don't be suprised if they do it with the blue chart units in a few years when they go to another type chip. I guess that keeps new unit sales up. 

I lifted this off the site provided by MSUICEMAN upon digging further into the site. This is why I need to find one in stock somewhere or used. Thanks for the help guys. 

North and Central America 

Great Lakes (Canadian content has been discontinued) 

Eastern Canada (Canadian content has been discontinued) 

U. S. East Coast - Canadian Border-Norfolk, VA 

U. S. East Coast - Norfolk, VA-Florida Keys 

Bahamas and Bermuda 

Gulf of Mexico 

U. S. West Coast and Hawaii 

Puget Sound and British Columbia (Canadian content has been discontinued) 

Alaska 

Central America West Coast 

Caribbean Central America, Caribbean Islands


----------



## fourwinns (Jun 10, 2004)

I have Garmin G charts of lake Michigan and Lake St.Clair including the Detroit River and ST.Clair River. I would be willing to sell or trade for a large G chart of lake Huron.


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

I am interested in the St.Clair map for sure. What are you asking for them? You can PM me with info if you want. I saw a Lake Michigan on e-bay some time back. Please contact me, thanks.


----------

